# Tapping into my home AC.



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

Do they make a valve that I can put in my ducting if I wish to tap into my home AC to run it out to the garage? I think that would be nice in these hot summer nights to be able to work outside.


----------



## Kelowna (May 23, 2012)

If its an attached garage, and you put ducting too it, should not then be too hard to just block it off with a cover when you don't want it blowing. I cover certain registers in my house to control airflow where I want it.  Home depot  has some little plastic snap on covers I bought.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

It would need to be super easy since I am lazy and will likely forget to do it half the time.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2012)

I've seen electric ducts that open with a switch, and are pretty slick. Just be careful, any duct leading from your garage to the house is a port for carbon monoxide, and will fail an inspection if or when the home is sold.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

havasu said:


> I've seen electric ducts that open with a switch, and are pretty slick. Just be careful, any duct leading from your garage to the house is a port for carbon monoxide, and will fail an inspection if or when the home is sold.



I would probably remove it if I ever sold it but don't ever plan on selling. It's either that or a window unit installed in the wall but would rather the ducting.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2012)

I myself like the portable air conditioners on wheels where you just hang the ducting on the outside and you are able to move it around where it is most needed.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

I like those but don't want anymore stuff in the garage. I already have to much junk.


----------



## havasu (May 23, 2012)

I can relate with your reply.


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2012)

I still want to get rid of a lot of things and need to clear out the attic so I can drywall the lid . I saved a lot of things for years thinking I would use them, now that the business is better and can afford things when I need them I want to find them new homes, elsewhere. I have been getting rid of stuff for a year now. I was half tempted to sell the boat so I wouldn't have to store it any more.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

So I acquired a portable AC unit, Doesn't work well enough to cool the garage. I think I will need a big window unit or will have to tap into the house. I will need to research that electric duct valve and maybe see about a switch that I can put in the garage to open and close it.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 25, 2012)

Will it work well do you think only being on the positive pressure side, having no return. Or will it attempt to just pressurize the garage, then become  inneficient as its unable to really blow the cold into it. If laws are the same here, and in California regarding this, you cannot put in an air return in a garage, as it can suck fumes into your home then.  How many BTU's is the portable unit you have? Some portables are able to cool a good sized area.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

May garage is vented to I dont see it pressurizing and not cooling and I would never do a return out there unless it was a totally separate ac system.


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool...Literally


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

I still have to tear all my drywall off the walls and put in insulation or maybe I will do the blown in insulation? But then I need to drywall the lid and insulate before I do any of this.


----------

